# Organisation pour sieste



## nounouflo (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour a tous,
Question qui va peut être paraître bête pour certains….
J’ai besoin de conseils pour l’organisation des siestes en ce qui concerne le couchage des petits à plusieurs dans une chambre.
Jusqu’à maintenant chacun de mes accueillis avaient sa propre chambre (3 chambres ) mais je vais accueillir un 4 eme sur un petit temps d’accueil et donc un Seul après midi dans la semaine où j’aurai 4 enfants à coucher pour la sieste.
Comment organiser vous une chambre avec 2 lits ? Paravent? J’ai mis les 2 lits à l’opposé de la pièce mis je me dis que le bruit de chacun va réveiller l’autre…
Merci d’avance pour vos conseils


----------



## liline17 (6 Janvier 2023)

Le bruit ne les réveille pas si souvent que ça, j'ai vécu 6 mois de travaux très importants sur la maison mitoyenne, et les enfants dormaient.
Je mets ensemble les meilleurs dormeurs, parfois les premières minutes, il discutent ensemble, si ça dure ou monte en intensité, je leur demande de se calmer et ça fonctionne, j'en ai mis souvent à dormir ensemble quand mon mari était AM.
Hier l'un de mes petits c'est réveillé trop tôt, il n'a pas réveillé les autres, je l'ai laissé dans son lit, quand je le lève, il faut bien plus de bruit.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour

Quand j ai plusieurs enfants qui dorment dans la même chambre  je ne met rien style paravent ou autre 

Quand possible je met les plus calme ou bon dormeur ensemble  ou même un petit un grand , ou alors les coucher en décaler d une quinzaine de mn 

Pendant le confinement j en avait 3 dans la même chambre et aucun soucis


----------



## patchoune (6 Janvier 2023)

même conseil, les bon dormeurs ensemble. j'essaie de ne pas mettre les lits à coté, de préférence qu'ils ne puissent pas trop discuter si c'est des enfants du même âge. en général ce sont les petits bébés que je laisse seuls ds une chambre car ils font plutôt plusieurs petites siestes qu'une grosse sieste en début d'après midi. ils font souvent plus de bruit en se réveillant en pleurant.


----------



## nounouflo (6 Janvier 2023)

Merci pour vos retours et vos conseils. Je vais essayer de Voir ce qui peut convenir à chacun des petits accueillis.


----------



## incognito (7 Janvier 2023)

ici, trois dans la même chambre tous les jours, pas de soucis, ils apprennent vite à dormir ensemble et à laisser les autres tranquilles (sauf réveil d'au moins deux-toujours les mêmes en ce moment- qui font salon papotage mais le troisième pourrait avoir un canon qui tire à côté, il dort ! )

dans les trois, il y toujours un plus petit non marcheur, mais ça roule oups ça dort !


----------



## nounouflo (7 Janvier 2023)

Mon souci est que le petit nouveau d’un an pleure beaucoup pour s’endormir et cela même chez ses parents donc il me réveille le bébé de 6 mois. Je vais essayer de décaler les couchages…


----------



## incognito (7 Janvier 2023)

tu peux le mettre seul du coup, et les deux autres dormiront peut-être bien ensemble


----------



## nounouflo (7 Janvier 2023)

Oui il va falloir que je fasse des essais et il va peut être moins pleurer dans les prochains jours


----------



## incognito (7 Janvier 2023)

si c'est tout nouveau, il est un peu perdu, c'est normal

peut-être que dormir avec un camarade le rassurerait non ?


----------



## B29 (7 Janvier 2023)

Pour mon dernier accueilli, j'avais mis un lit parapluie dans mon salon le temps qu'il prenne ses repères.  Je ne faisais pas de bruit et cela m'évitais de monter et de descendre toutes les 5 minutes. Cela a duré deux semaines, et puis je l'ai mis dans une chambre et tout c'est bien passé. Il faut dire que mes accueillis ont chacun une chambre séparée (ils sont 4).


----------



## nounouflo (7 Janvier 2023)

Je vais tester et il faut que tous les petits Apprennent à cohabiter ensemble.
Chaque arrivée ou Départ est un chamboulement pour les accueillis


----------

